# Tracker 14 Jon Boat worth it?



## mosquitoangler21 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey guys, i'm thinkin about buying a Tracker 14 jon boat for this coming spring because I am on a tight budget being that I am a college student and I figure that it would be good enough for fishing Mosquito. I usually have to rent a boat everytime I go out and I figure this would save me money in the long run plus it should fit in the back of my friends GMC truck so i shouldn't need a trailer for it. Does anyone here have any experience with jon boats? I also have a Minn Kota trolling motor so i wouldn't need a motor.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Sometimes you can get more for your money by buying a used boat with everthing included. If you buy a brand new 14' Tracker Jon those are around $700-$800 right? There have been some deals on here that get you boat/motor/trailer and a few other items for around that same price.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

a 14 ft jon may be too small for squito on most days, that lake is shallow and kicks up pretty good. i would get a 14 ft deep v at least as parma stated.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

a '14 Tracker? those jon's are made by Fisher Marine, same boat as a fisher model but just cause they slap a "tracker" name on it they go for about $150 more. i looked into that boat a couple years ago and found that out. if you have one near you, check out a Fisher dealer.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

freyedknot said:


> a 14 ft jon may be too small for squito on most days, that lake is shallow and kicks up pretty good. i would get a 14 ft deep v at least as parma stated.


I'll second that. Maximize your boating opportunities-go w/ a v-hull.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I just sold one of those same boats, make sure you are not going to carry it far if you are hauling it in a truck, they get heavy...Personnly I would look for a used one first.


----------



## mosquitoangler21 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the posts so far guys, i'm new to this whole boating thing. What would be an example of a V-hull, probably a dumb question lol but i'm not sure what one looks like, i'm assuming something like a row boat? I am looking into maybe getting a used one too, i won't be getting the boat until around May because I wont have much use for it until then because i'll still be in class. Thanks again guys


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mosquitoangler21 said:


> Thanks for the posts so far guys, i'm new to this whole boating thing. What would be an example of a V-hull, probably a dumb question lol but i'm not sure what one looks like, i'm assuming something like a row boat? I am looking into maybe getting a used one too, i won't be getting the boat until around May because I wont have much use for it until then because i'll still be in class. Thanks again guys


causeway baitshop rents deep vee hull boats. you know, the yellow ones a jon/flat bottom on skeeter is a risk IMO. on a calm, sunny day you'll be ok in one, but a windy day...you will get wet and beat.lol. get the deep vee.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

mosquitoangler21 said:


> Thanks for the posts so far guys, i'm new to this whole boating thing. What would be an example of a V-hull, probably a dumb question lol but i'm not sure what one looks like, i'm assuming something like a row boat? I am looking into maybe getting a used one too, i won't be getting the boat until around May because I wont have much use for it until then because i'll still be in class. Thanks again guys


A V-hull is exactly what it sounds like. I jon boat has a flat bottom and a V-hull has a "V" shaped bottom. Like the other posts said you would be better off getting used(more boat for the buck). I would suggest starting to look as soon as you can afford it, not when school ends. I bought mine in the middle of winter, good deals happen year round, just keep looking. Good Luck.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Mosquitoangler,

Not a dumb question. You will find lots of good info here and asking questions on the board is a great way to get feedback. Like Muskyman said there are a lot of boats out there similar to what you're after. Keep an eye on here as well as local classifieds, Craigslist, etc and then look a alot of them and you will know when you find the right "deal". Many come with a trailer and small motor for what you might spend on just a new hull. If you choose one with a motor (or a trailer) you may need to do a little more research (ask more uestions) to make sure you know what you are getting. You will always remember your 1st boat. Good luck in your search.

Tim


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

here's a jon boat for ya.http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bowtest/vpost?id=2377272


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

freyed- just a heads up, not sure if its just my computer or everyone's. You need to be a member to access that link.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

sorry bout that. i will try some thing different!

OW Member
Registered: 04/30/05
Posts: 38
12/22/07 at 09:22 PM #1 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For Sale: 14 foot Jon boat ,trailer , and new 5HP 4cycle air cooled Briggs & Stratton short shaft motor. $1200.00 . or I will fill the boat up with duck decoys , decoy bags and goose decoys for $300.00 more. There must be 6-8 dozen plastic duck decoys ,at least two dozen Herters goose floaters and 2 dozen goose shells. Most have lines/anchors. Several long lines with snaps . All for $1500.00 . All ready to hunt with. 

If you want better pics, shoot me a email at [email protected] and I will send them to


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Check this one out on craigslist: http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/boa/523768216.html

14' aluminum sea nymph with trailer and has swivel seats. It is in great shape and has not really been used a lot. 575.00 call [513]598-8346 or [513] 276-2660.


----------

